# Matagorda County Area Go Texan Cook Off



## wadec2

This is kind of early in some people's eyes but I need to get it out before I forget. In constant support of the youth of Matagorda County and the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo, this is one of our annual scholarship fund raisers.
34th Annual Matagorda County Area Go Texan BBQ Cook Off will be May 15 thru 17 at the Matagorda County Fairgrounds. $100.00 entry gets 40' X 40' spot and entered into all categories except wild game which is a jackpot (60-40) split between 1st and 2nd place. 1st place Brisket pays $1,000.00, 2nd place $750.00 and 3rd $300.00. All other categories pay $100 plus trophy and 2nd place trophy. Also plenty of horse shoe, washers and dominos with cash prizes and trophies. The highest ranking all Matagorda Brisket team will represent Matagorda County in HLSR 2009 cook off along with the winners of the horse shoe, domino and washer Matagorda County winners. $5.00 admission Friday and Saturday. Everyone welcome whether from Matagorda County or Alaska so come for some fun. For information, rules and entry form, pm me and I will get everything to you. Oh, we will also be selling tickets for an all inclusive (except alcohol and fishing tackle) trip for 6 to Port Mansfield to be guided by myself and Captain Wayne Stark (whom the entire 2cool family supported in his time of need). PM me for the tickets too. Everything we raise goes to the MCAGT Scholarship Fund. Thanks to all.


----------



## dumbstick

do you have to be entered in the cook off to play in the washer tourny?


----------



## wadec2

No you don't, there will be quite a few there for the washers and horse shoes only. You are more than welcome to come out.


----------

